# mod_rewrite Problem



## ts201 (29. Januar 2005)

hallo, habe nur gutes über euch gehört, und daher dachte ich, ich probiere hier mal ne lösung für mein Problem zu finden. also, es geht um dies :

http://www.oscommerce.com/community/contributions,2183/category,all/search,NIMMIT

In dem heißt es :
"mod_rewrite MUSS aktiviert sein"

Laut phpinfo ist es auch aktiv, aber wenn ich die .hta... in mein Root kopiere, und ich dann meine Seite aufrufen, kommt nur ein "Forbidden".

Ok, dies ist meine .hta... :

# -----> NIMMIT:SEF:B 
RewriteEngine on
RewriteBase /

#-----> single file no vars
RewriteRule ^([^/]*)\.html$ $1.php?%{QUERY_STRING} [NC]

#-----> one var
RewriteRule ^/?(product)/([^/]*)\.html$ product_info.php?products_id=$2&%{QUERY_STRING} [NC]
RewriteRule ^/?(category)/([^/]*)\.html$ index.php?cPath=$2&%{QUERY_STRING} [NC]
RewriteRule ^/?(brand)/([^/]*)\.html$ index.php?manufacturers_id=$2&%{QUERY_STRING} [NC]

#-----> two vars
RewriteRule ^/?(category)/(.*)/(product)/([^/]*)\.html$ product_info.php?cPath=$2&products_id=$4&%{QUERY_STRING} [NC]
RewriteRule ^/?(brand)/(.*)/(product)/([^/]*)\.html$ product_info.php?manufacturers_id=$2&products_id=$4&%{QUERY_STRING} [NC]
#-----> Reviews
RewriteRule ^/?(product_reviews_write|product_reviews|product_re views_info)/product/([^/]*)\.html$ $1.php?products_id=$2&%{QUERY_STRING} [NC]
RewriteRule ^/?(product_reviews_write|product_reviews|product_re views_info)/category/(.*)/product/([^/]*)\.html$ $1.php?cPath=$2&products_id=$3&%{QUERY_STRING} [NC]
RewriteRule ^/?(product_reviews_write|product_reviews|product_re views_info)/brand/(.*)/product/([^/]*)\.html$ $1.php?manufacturers_id=$2&products_id=$3&%{QUERY_STRING} [NC]
#-----> products new
RewriteRule ^/?(products_new)/product/([^/]*)\.html$ $1.php?products_id=$2&%{QUERY_STRING} [NC]
# -----> NIMMIT:SEF:E

Wenn ich die kopiere, in mein root, kommt die Meldung :

Forbidden
You don't have permission to access /index.php on this server. 

Jemand ein Tipp oder so ? Wäre echt super ! Danke.
LG
Tanja


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. Januar 2005)

Es reicht nicht, dass mod_rewrite aktiviert ist, es muss in der httpd.conf  auch gestattet sein, entsprechende Direktiven durch mod_rewrite zu überschreiben.

Frage bei deinem Hoster nach, ob er das für dich einrichten kann.


----------



## ts201 (30. Januar 2005)

Hallo ! Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Dies ist mein eigener vServer bei Server4you. Das heißt, ich bin auch Admin. Wie kann ich dies nun aktivieren ? Danke !


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. Januar 2005)

Schau mal hier herein... da gehts grad um dasselbe.


----------

